# Space saver spare tire



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

I have a set of M5 wheels and need a spare. Does anyone know if there is one made in 18 inch? I've been seaching for an OE front wheel for sometime now, I found a couple on ebay but the bidding gets out of control. 

TIA


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jmig said:


> I have a set of M5 wheels and need a spare. Does anyone know if there is one made in 18 inch? I've been seaching for an OE front wheel for sometime now, I found a couple on ebay but the bidding gets out of control.


Can you provide a few more details about what you are trying to accomplish? Are you simply looking for a replacement M5 front wheel? Or are you under the impression that, since you have 18" wheels on your car, that an 18" spare is somehow better? I'm not quite sure what you are looking for.


----------



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: spare tire*

I previously had style 19 wheels and tire 17 inch, I slod the complete set and now have no spare in case of a flat.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jmig said:


> I previously had style 19 wheels and tire 17 inch, I slod(sic) the complete set and now have no spare in case of a flat.


Got it! So any spare would work for you, but your preference is for one that matches the M5 wheels.


----------



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

I feel like I am rolling the dice w/o a spare. My wife or myself would be SOL if we ever got a flat.


----------

